# how do I calculate 331 days out?



## Banker (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to book frequent flyer seats...is there a website to do this on?..to figure out what date would be 331 days out?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

I use this online calculator - remember it starts at midnight the night before, so you might want to figure 330 days out and stay up late - Date Calculator


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 10, 2007)

Banker,

Also check out http://www.awardgrabber.com/


Richard


----------



## Banker (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks to both of you...although from what I have seen, awardgrabber.com is perfect!!!  Thanks so much....only a few more days until I can see if any Skysavers are available on Delta for October 10th.


----------



## aregee (Nov 11, 2007)

*Date Calculator*

I believe it was on another post some time ago I saw www.timeanddate.com  as a place to calculate dates.  I have used it very successfully.  Richard M.


----------



## scotlass (Nov 12, 2007)

If you are in Excel, you can type this into a cell:

=today()+331

Then hit enter.  It will give you the date of 331 days in the future.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are booking on Delta, please check the post from RealDeltaInsider on Flyer Talk.  This guy really works for Delta high up the ladder and has an authorized presence on FlyerTalk.  He is also a lot more candid than Madge of RCI ever was here and actually synmpathizes at times with flyers points.  The key thing is that he let it out that Delta is no longer automatically loading ff seats at 331 days out.  They may wait until much closer to the flight date to load ff seats.  This creates a huge hassle factor in using SkyMiles in that instead of a magic date to call, you have to keep calling and calling and calling.  At some point the value of your time will scream that earning miles at Delta just isn't worth it.

Glad I comped over to NW, and hope they don't pick up this dreadful practice.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 13, 2007)

Good point, Steve.

A number of major airlines have gone that route now. AA was probably the first - about three years ago. That change was widely discussed here on TUG as well as (of course) on FlyerTalk. UA is doing it much more frequently now, especially in some premium classes as UA introduces its new premium seats on international flights, with the related uncertainty as to how many unsold seats there will be for frequent flyer award tickets.

Just as is the case at DL, most airlines still make some award seats available at that 330 or 331 day point, but not on all flights and not all of the award seats that might ultimately be made available.


----------



## Banker (Nov 14, 2007)

I tried this morning looking at the nonstop flights for Oct 10th for ATL-NAS.  There was only one nonstop available at skysaver rates(30,000).  All the other flights available were for SKYchoice seats which is 60,000 miles.  I do not have 60,000 for Skychoice., and do not want to buy miles.  It has been a few years since I have been able to get an awards ticket for 30,000 on that route.  We have to get there in on a morning flight.


----------

